# Mindscrew Mafia [INNOCENTS WIN]



## JackPK

As is the norm in my games, here is a link to the signup thread and here is another brief runthrough of the rules:


if you don't speak during the day, you get one warning, then the second time, you're dead
the first time you don't turn in your night action if you have one, it will be randomized and you get a warning; the second time, you're dead
if you have a night action, you don't necessarily have to use it, but you MUST tell me if you'd like to refrain.
during the day, *you MUST lynch someone* - if there are no lynch votes or a tied vote, the last player to be killed will be PMed to choose between the tied parties (or between everyone, if there are no votes).
no out-of-thread communication except between the Mafia
~
The game will not end automatically when all the Mafia are killed. Instead, you must agree to end the game when you think there are no more Mafia left. (You do this by voting, much like lynching or abstaining. Just put in boldface something like *end the game*.)
If there are still Mafia left when you decide to end the game, the Mafia wins, so be careful.
Especially impressive deductions, techniques, etc. done during play may earn the town a free CONTINUE at my discretion.

*48 hours for night actions* because giving you only 24 in a game requiring this much overthinking would be cruel.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Zero*

*wakes up for a second*

THANK YOU FOR FINALLY STARING IT JACK :D

*Goes back to sleep*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Zero*

Sunbeams shine across the pristine snow on the slopes as a sleepy little town in the Alps wakes up. They begin their morning routines as usual, but as townspeople happen to pass through or by the town square, they stop in their tracks and turmoil breaks out. By ten, all of the townspeople have seen the mangled body of *Karkat Vantas* impaled on the outstretched arm of the angel statue in the center of the square's frozen-over fountain. Written in blood across the ice of the fountain are large, messily-written block letters reading _YOU'RE NEXT_.

Who in the town is next? Or is it the whole town who's next? The townspeople argue over this mysterious happening when the mayor gives his authoritative opinion: a formal execution each day of the most suspicious person, as determined by the townspeople themselves. Discussion quickly moves to town hall, and the town's attempt to rid themselves of the killers among them begins.

_Karkat Vantas is dead. He was innocent.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Zero*

... oh dear...

First: Umm, eww...

Second: They have really bad handwriting, apparently o_0

Third: We're in the Alps? SWEET. But it's cold there >.< Couldn't we be in the tropics or something? XD

Well, we might as well wait for everyone before we start pointing fingers. :P

Day 1 is boring~

But hopefully not here~

Because THIS! IS! MINDSCREW MAFIAAAAAA!!!!


Aww come on, I knew someone'd do it :P


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Zero*

You know what the trouble with this game will be?  There's no doctors.  Meaning anyone who investigates won't speak up until about halfway through the game, when they have something useful, so that their deaths won't be in vain.  And with the required lynch, we're gonna have folks popping their roles before they should.  And Death Millers.  This is gonna be tough.

Le sigh.  One thing I can say: we'll know to end the game when there are no deaths in a night.  Because if a don doesn't send in their action once, it'll be randomized; twice, and they'll die and pass to the next.  That's about all the deduction I'm good for right now.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Zero*

...Any special reason that I just got the night notification instead of the day notification? And that it still says Night 0? Eh, whatever.

Anyway, It seems to me that inspectors are going to be pretty much useless in this game due to the innocents appearing mafia, etc. Oh god. This is going to be so freaking confusing. 

Anyone got anything?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Zero*

They could always refrain from using it.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Zero*

If by 'anything', you mean the Mafia themesong, then yes.

Yes I do.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Zero*

Karkat isn't alien? Well.

So, we need a lynch. Should we just work our way down the list until inspectors roleclaim? That seems like the only thing we can do right now, besides randlynch. Ideas?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Zero*

Working our way down _probably_ isn't the best way to go :P

But neither is a randylynch. 

What.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Until evidence comes up, a randylynch is all we've got, Syl.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

All I know is that I'm a Miller. So who would we go with?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Umm... RNG says *Pig-serpent*.

Sorry, pig-serpent, but it's all we got D:


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Off topic, but that would be a great yet creepy mafia theme song, Syl.

The only thing we can do is to lynch inactives or people acting suspicious.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

*Pig-Serpent*. Also FFFFFFFFFF got Vanilla this time. Speshul powers are so fun >_>
EDIT: Also, what does RNG stand for?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Random Number Generator :3


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

AWESOME MAFIA SONG.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

HHrml. I guess *Pig-serpent* should suffice, seeing as we must lynch


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

*Pig-serpent*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Poor guy. :(

*Pig-serpent*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

*Pig-serpent*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

I'm not voting for anyone without solid proof.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

It's for the greater good. Hopefully.
*Pig-serpent.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Squirrel said:


> It's for the greater good. Hopefully.
> *Pig-serpent.*


Hopefully.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

I'd say that Syl seemed a bit _too_ eager to start a lynch bandwagon, but that's how she's been before. Keeping it in mind, but might be a little soon to act on it.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Aww come on, you KNOW it was going to happen eventually :P

IZ mafia is the pit of inactivity, I guess I can't properly gauge it properly anymore XD 

Everyone knows I've been anticipating this for 6 days... far too long for my attention span XD But haven't I always been a bit eager? WHY DOES THIS SHOCK YOU PEOPLE x3


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

That /is/ how she works, so there is no current reason to be suspicious about behavior that is normal for her.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



InvaderSyl said:


> *TVTropes* Mafia is the pit of inactivity, I guess I can't properly gauge it properly anymore XD


Fix'd.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

XD

But I wasn't in that one~

Yes, incase some of you for some reason don't know this, I am the unofficial TCoD Mafia Queen of tropes :D


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> That /is/ how she works, so there is no current reason to be suspicious about behavior that is normal for her.


That about sums it up in a sentence XD

I blame this.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

The posts are flying fast~


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Just how I like it :D

Doing homework on the computer desk x3


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Oh my dear Syl. Have you not taken your happy pills today?


----------



## Silver

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

* Pig-serpent*
I think shes taken enough for one day.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Wargle said:


> Oh my dear Syl. Have you not taken your happy pills today?


What?

OH GOSH. I need my diet coke. There is a severe lack of tropes here ._.

Let me fix that ;3

These are my signature tropes: 

Disability superpowered
Crazy awesome Genius Ditz 
Who did the research
provides comic relief
and loves Diet Coke

There. I used tropes at least once today. HAPPY NOW?!? xD

Also, what is e to the i pi? o_0 One, right? *scribbles it down*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



InvaderSyl said:


> Also, what is e to the i pi? o_0 One, right? *scribbles it down*


Huh?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Reminding you guys I'm literally doing my homework as I type XD

Actually, I'm doing science (which I love) but just for the sarcasm=

Yay, we get to learn how a hag fish eats it's host from the inside out :D

...  x3


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

>.<
goodbye cruel world
*jumps off cliff then hits an invisable wall*
oh, crap, I forgot I'm a mime.  I guess I'll just sit here until people come to kill me.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

^To clarify on the post above me, mimes are innocent upon inspection but appear mafia  on death. 

Guess how I know that.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Superbird said:


> ^To clarify on the post above me, mimes are innocent upon inspection but appear mafia  on death.
> 
> Guess how I know that.


From the sign-up thread!

Retract my vote, then. RNG says *Kirby-chan.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Pig-serpent said:


> >.<
> goodbye cruel world
> *jumps off cliff then hits an invisable wall*
> oh, crap, I forgot I'm a mime.  I guess I'll just sit here until people come to kill me.


Why don't you make yourself an invisible noose?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Okay, I'm inspector, and last night I found that InvaderSyl is mafia.

HOWEVER. Sanities and millers come into question to really can't take that for granted.

Either way, I'm thinking it might not be a bad idea to target her anyways, since we have no solid evidence that Pig-serpent is anything, and InvaderSyl seems a bit lynch happy today.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> HOWEVER. Sanities and millers come into question to really can't take that for granted.


There are no special sanities in this game. All inspectors and forensic inspectors get the results they should get based on how their target's role presents to inspection.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> Okay, I'm inspector, and last night I found that InvaderSyl is mafia.
> 
> HOWEVER. Sanities and millers come into question to really can't take that for granted.
> 
> Either way, I'm thinking it might not be a bad idea to target her anyways, since we have no solid evidence that Pig-serpent is anything, and InvaderSyl seems a bit lynch happy today.


Or, you know I could be a DEATH MILLER *hinthintatrole* Plus, as I said, it was an Random Number Generator lynch. We can vote for someone else now, if ya' want. plus, I'm lynch happy because that's just how I am. I'm tired of inactivity in these games. :P

Plus, you all know how much I've been waiting for this. Once again WHY DOES THIS SURPRISE YOU PEOPLE?!?!?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

I think Syl's lying.  Maybe she's a death miller, maybe not, but I'm voting *InvaderSyl*.  And if she doesn't go down, I encourage any forensics to check her.  Death miller roles suck, but I would rather kill all of them than miss a Mafia.  (Besides, if you're dead, you still win if the town wins.)

And bad Blaziking, you're probably gonna die tonight due to your claim.  :(  Assuming it's true.  You could be lying.  Eh, I'm gonna assume you're telling the truth.  For now.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Aww D:

Death millers do suck, but why kill me when we have a chance of lynching _*an actual mafia?*_ WHY DID YOU CURSE ME WITH THIS SUCKY ROLE?!? XD

Forensics will find me as mafia. _I'm a flipping DEATH MILLER._ Your stratagy for that is useless.

All I can say now is PLEASE DON'T KILL ME D:

I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS SO LONG ONLY TO BE KILLED FOR HAVING A SUCKY ROLE?!?

C'MON! D:


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

I'm hesitant to vote because again, she could be telling the truth about being a Death Miller, but that seems like it's a bit convenient, but at the same time I really don't know.

I'm going to hesitantly go with *InvaderSyl*. I'd rather lynch someone who is actually suspicious rather than a random lynch.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

FFFFF...FRELL

I don't wanna die D:


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

So you kill off the mind screwdriver because she was blessed with suck?

Nice job breaking it, guys.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

_Invadersyl_ because she posts too much. :/ Also, it seems like one of the only likely possibilities.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Sorry I can't do anything about it, Syl... I believe you though! I think. Of course, there is no believing in this game in anyone except yourself.. AHAHAHHAAHAHA


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Chief Zackrai said:


> _Invadersyl_ because she posts too much. :/ Also, it seems like one of the only likely possibilities.


 I POST TOO MUCH?!? IS THAT REALLY A VALID REASON?!? XD


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Seritinajii said:


> Sorry I can't do anything about it, Syl... I believe you though! I think. Of course, there is no believing in this game in anyone except yourself.. AHAHAHHAAHAHA


Still have more votes for Pig0serpent.

And I bet you guys'll jump on me if I'm not a mafiakill :P 

But I wanna have more fun chatting~ D:

Mah ;~;

Stupid death miller...


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

*Change vote to InvaderSyl*

For some reason I believe you aren't a death miller. It's super easy to roleclaim as that in this game


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

AWW, COME ON.

*hits everyone with frying pan* >:U 

Super easy doesn't equal lie. Derp.

I get the feeling that even if I don't die tonight, you guys'll lynch me tomorrow. WASTING ALL OF YOUR TIME GOING AFTER AN INNOCENT, ALLOWING ANOTHER TWO MAFIA KILLS.

Come on, people. You fail it.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Two mafia kills? 

If we do waste our time going after an innocent, it really doesn't matter because we don't have anything to go on anyways.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

*InvaderSyl*. Even if she isn't actually mafia, she never really does actually contribute that much.

That post earlier was supposed to be a roleclaim. I'm a mime too, and I didn't remember that it was in the sign up thread.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Seritinajii said:


> Sorry I can't do anything about it, Syl... I believe you though! I think. Of course, there is no believing in this game in anyone except yourself.. AHAHAHHAAHAHA


Am I the only one who finds that just a tad suspicious?

Sorry I can't help? Mayeb Seri is another mafia, partnered with Syl.

Or she could be a death Miller but Seri's 'Sorry I can't help' strikes me as odd.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Even though I believe Invadersyl's claim, having a death miller alive doesn't serve much purpose except to confuse us with the actual mafia. Also, we have no choice but we have to lynch one person everyday and it's better to kill a death miller that might be a mafia (we can't tell) then to kill someone when they died, they show up as innocent. Changing my vote to *Invadersyl*.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Even though I believe Invadersyl's claim, having a death miller alive doesn't serve much purpose except to confuse us with the actual mafia. Also, we have no choice but we have to lynch one person everyday and it's better to kill a death miller that might be a mafia (we can't tell) then to kill someone when they died, they show up as innocent. Changing my vote to *Invadersyl*.


This is actually a very good reason to lynch her. I can't do anything about it, though. *sigh* She always makes the game more interesting with a trillion posts, TVTropes links, and Insane Troll Logic. Not to mension Frickin' Lazers.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Like I said, I don't even find my inspector evidence to be that reliable due to all the millers in the game. But going after someone who showed up "mafia" is a more efficient use of a lynch than to go after someone who was targeted by the RNG.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

KK then.

_*Fire my lasers at everyone who decided to lynch me*_

Good job ruining my anticipation, guys XD


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

That's true Legend, Syl's links to Tv Trope are entertaining and her insanity especially she is raging with lasers at us. O.o



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> Okay, I'm inspector, and last night I found that InvaderSyl is mafia.
> 
> HOWEVER. Sanities and millers come into question to really can't take that for granted.
> 
> Either way, I'm thinking it might not be a bad idea to target her anyways, since we have no solid evidence that Pig-serpent is anything, and InvaderSyl seems a bit lynch happy today.


Are you the regular inspcter or the forensic inspector?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Thank you, for calling me entertaining :3

Get rid of the clessed with suckishness comic- relief person. Go logic.

Plus, to win mafia, you have to think like a mafia.

How DO YOU THINK I GOT THROUGH LAST GAME, _ALL_ TROLL LOGIC? It was only _mostly_ troll logic XD

I was too quick to the punch then, so I lost it. Then I try to start a trail and everyone says 'OMGSUSPICION!' then I state my case and everyone goes 'Umm, DENY DENY'

AKA, LIES!!!!!

Then you waste a turn. Whoopie. Expect me to try to rise from the dead for some comedy :P

You can't fully kill an irken, you know :3


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

It would be cool if you ressurect every once in a while to spout nonsense and link TVTropes ^_^


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Yeah! :D

If I even die yet. I think I probably will, because everyone has their mind set on it :P

Who says we can't still have fun every once in a while?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Because I'm peobably gonna die this round-

DOOMEH DOOMEH DOOM!

SING ALONG EVERYONE! :D

In which while we wait for a final ruling by Jack, we list doom tropes :D

I'll do the first one.

_*Advancing Wall Of Doom*_


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Amusement Park Of Doom


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

SYL. CALM YOURSELF OR YOU'LL DIE BEFORE DAY ENDS. WE'LL ALL SHOOT YOU.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Violent, are we?

But she's right. You're being a /little/ too hyperactive.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

HOW DO YOU GUYS KEEP DODGING ALL THE LASERS? Did you forget about them?

Because I sure didn't...

Yes, I've been watching a little too much volcoid.

Is there a problem with that?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Syl, I read what went on while I was gone and then went to check other mafias I am in. _In the time it took my computer to load the page_, you had posted again. You have a problem. What am I saying? she's probably forming yet another post as I'm typing this.

EDIT: OH MY GOD, SHE NINJA'D ME. You posted /yet again/ in the time I took to make this one. Stop already!


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Syl, I read what went on while I was gone and then went to check other mafias I am in. _In the time it took my computer to load the page_, you had posted again. You have a problem. What am I saying? she's probably forming yet another post as I'm typing this.


Actually, not. But now I am XD

I'mma shut up now.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Now it's getting scary. :(

Maybe we should not lynch her in order for her to calm down? Syl, would you agree to that?

In fact, counting this one, *7* of the 14 posts are yours.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

I guess I'd agree to that...


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

*Pig Serpent*

if Syl will calm herself.

God Syl, _stop_.

Suspicion on Syl for being, Syl.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

Syl is fun ^_^
Also, if you get lynched, you may experience a slight prickling sensation in your neck.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Syl is fun ^_^
> Also, if you get lynched, you may experience a slight prickling sensation in your neck.


Happy to be of entertainment x3 

... right. Shutting up now.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

... Thank _god_



just kidding mah-dear


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

*Syl*
really, I'd say mimes are better to keep around, rather than confuse people with Death millers even if Syl is telling the truth.
and i'm not self killing myself.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day One*

_Final tally: InvaderSyl 7, pig-serpent 5, Kirby-Chan 1_

Fingers are pointed in a wild flurry over the course of the day, but ultimately the inverse of _"Out of sight, out of mind"_ is proven, as the townspeople converge on the most wildly shouting citizen. Lacking the creativity to think to hang her or the bloodlust to hack her to death, the townspeople finally decide to lock *InvaderSyl* in a small cage and leave her, unprotected, to the harsh Alpine winter overnight. Citizens observing through the windows in their wood-heated cabins report that she was frozen to death in less than an hour of her imprisonment.

_InvaderSyl is dead. She was mafia.
48 hours for night actions._

_Did you know that it can get down to -20 degrees Fahrenheit in winter in the Alps, and depending on body size, one can freeze to death in under an hour in freezing temperatures? **Disclaimer: I pulled this from Yahoo Answers so it may very well not be true._


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

The next morning, the townspeople wake up for another day of debate in the town hall. Approaching the central square, they find the body of *Blaziking of the Keyblade* in the snow, lying just where the shadow of Karkat's body falls at sunrise. His trenchcoat, fedora, and pipe are strewn around his body, while the shoddily-sharpened end of a magnifying glass is stuck firmly into his heart. The town coroner*, however, concurs that he was killed by blunt-force trauma to the head, and the stabbing occurred after the victim was already dead. The townspeople mentally upgrade their judgment of the killer or killers from _murderer_ to _psychopath_.

*Fridge Logic: Why do we even have a town coroner? There's seventeen freaking people in town. People can't die often enough for him to make a respectable living. Is he the murderer(s), killing so as to give himself a job? Who knows?

_Blaziking is dead. He was innocent.
48 hours for dicussion._


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

There goes our inspecter. :/

At least we know if the person's death can narrow down if they are either one of the innocents or other roles that make finding mafia harder. Or a mine/death miller died or the mafia want to mindscrew us by killing one of their members and passing as a death miller.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

Blaziking isn't dead in the header.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

Oh, dear. 

Abstaining is not allowed, right?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

No, we have to lynch.

Has Twilight Sparkle posted?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

Yeah.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

Twilight Sparkle posted once.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

HEY JACK YOU MIGHT WANT TO UPDATE THE TITLE!

So, it just occurred to me that we could easily determi--

Wait, this is one of the games where I died night 0, isn't it.

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

((DIES))


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*



Karkat Vantas said:


> HEY JACK YOU MIGHT WANT TO UPDATE THE TITLE!
> 
> So, it just occurred to me that we could easily determi--
> 
> Wait, this is one of the games where I died night 0, isn't it.
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.
> 
> ((DIES))


 * Rises from dead* Yeah, I know just how you feel. I'm going to shut up now before people start telling me to XD *dies*


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

^shut up. Jkjkjk

*Twilight Sparkle,* then? I don't have anything to really contribute.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*



Karkat Vantas said:


> HEY JACK YOU MIGHT WANT TO UPDATE THE TITLE!


For whatever reason, repeated editing of the original post's title is no longer effective in changing the thread title. Dunno if this is a glitch or if the place to change the thread title changed or if I can even change the thread title at all anymore. Derp.

We all know it's Day Two anyway.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

I don't know what day it is...

*Silver/Twilight Sparkle* then.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

Unless people have any information they can share without getting risk of getting killed, an inactive lynch is all we can do right now. I wait and see if there are any more people posting today before lynching off someone.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*



Wargle said:


> *Silver/Twilight Sparkle* then.


HEY HEY WAIT. WHY ME?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

Pfff only quote me when like, 5 other people vote for you I see how it is.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

I don't know, actually. I did say you posted. But anyway, is anyone else inactive/hasn't posted at all?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

You started the bandwagon, Wargle.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

There was only two that voted for me and I didn't feel like quoting the both of you...I'M NOT THE ONLY INACTIVE ONE, SERI. ...I think.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

And I didnt ~start it puposely, I just asked if she had posted, adn Seri kinda jumped the gun and voted.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

*Mawile* hasn't posted at all.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

Hmm.

Cnaging to *Mawile* then.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night One*

Gah the inconsistency! *Mawile*


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Two*

Sorry, but how is an inactive lynch going to help anything?  Presumably the head mafia is active, otherwise Blaziking wouldn't have been targeted.  While it's all very nice to lynch inactives, we need to actually be productive.

Frankly, *Seritinajii* jumping the gun so quick seemed a mite suspicious.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Two*

^He has a point. However, I think I'll roleclaim: I am a *Miller*, who is mafia upon inspection and innocent upon death. I'm actually innocent.

We have to lynch anyway, though. And even if the head mafia is active, there is still a chance that the lower mafia are inactive. You never know, really.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Two*

*Mawile*, I guess?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Two*



Seritinajii said:


> ^He has a point. However, I think I'll roleclaim: I am a *Miller*, who is mafia upon inspection and innocent upon death. I'm actually innocent.
> 
> We have to lynch anyway, though. And even if the head mafia is active, there is still a chance that the lower mafia are inactive. You never know, really.


Or maybe head mafia is inactive and it's the lower mafia sending in the kills.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Two*

*Mawile*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Two*

After the previous day's failure, the town decides to take the opposite route: rather than lynching the loudest, go after the quietest. They find *Mawile* loitering on the streets instead of at the town meeting, so he is chosen to be killed next. The townspeople roughly pull the corpsicle that was once InvaderSyl out of its cage and replace it with the struggling Mawile. Again, it takes under an hour for the lynchee to freeze to death, its bare hands clenching in rigor mortis around the cold metal bars.

_Mawile is dead. It was mafia.
48 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Two*

When they wake up, the townspeople approach the town square, bracing themselves for another dead body. What they find... is something almost entirely different and much stranger: a giant meat grinder, still running although no meat is in it. There are, however, lots of hamburger patties lying around without buns, and a single mouth-watering cheeseburger with everything on it sitting pristine on the snow, right next to a decapitated cow head strapped tightly to a decapitated *Seritinajii* head. Feeling sick at how delicious the corpseburger looks, the townspeople return to town hall to discuss who the hell has enough money to fly in a cow and a meat grinder.

_Seritinajii is dead. He was innocent.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Well. Blah blah blah, mafia kill, no clues (unless an inspector roleclaims), and so on.

From flavor text, I think Mawile was a Death Miller (suspicious activity), and so we weren't lucky.

So, what now. Another inactive lynch? Or an active lynch?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

At least a miller is dead and not a inspecter. The only thing that proves is Seritinajii's role he posted earlier.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Huh. No leads here. Inactive lynch?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

But who is inactive at this point?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Everyone seems rather active.  We'll have to go with logic.  Mindscrew logic, at that.

At the very least, whoever is current don seems rather good at this.  First night, they go for Karkat Vantas, an experienced player.  Next, they go for the declared detective (why did you roleclaim?  Why?) and then a reveled innocent.  We can assume the Mafia is smart, but, well, that doesn't narrow it down much.  We have a bit of time, so everyone post, pick out suspicious lines, and unless a remaining inspector has at least two potential Mafia targets, please don't declare anything.

((And I now want a hamburger.))


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Just wondering, out of the 11 people left, am I the only one who roleclaimed?  I think a chart might be useful just to keep track.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

I haven't roleclaimed.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

*pulls out Death Miller ID*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

I'm just a Miller. Do we know how many "They were Mafia" has popped up?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

HHmrl. Rich mafia. Hamburgers.

And I just had a chili cheese dog... EEEW.

I agree we have a smart mafia. Maybe all of these Death!millers might be real mafia in disguise.

In a game of 17, 3 or 4 mafia sounds normal.

Or maybe Jack was a jerk and made lots of death/millers, no mafia, and a VIg which must kill every night but shows innocent upon both death/inspection.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

At the bottom of the signup thread, I said there's 2 of each powered role.



Wargle said:


> Or maybe Jack was a jerk and made lots of death/millers, no mafia, and a VIg which must kill every night but shows innocent upon both death/inspection.


Everything is exactly as it's stated at the beginning of the signup thread. There are no hidden twists.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Anyone going to eat the hamburgers? Oh well I am pretty hungry anyway. *swallows up all the hamburgers*

I thought Seritinajii as suspicious (when he made a comment to Syl) until he was dead and show up as innocent. I don't think all the mafia would claim to be death millers since if they roleclaim as that, they would suffer the same as the death millers/mafia. 

I also look over and find Chief Zackrai's reasoning to lynch Syl isn't valid just because she posts too much. It's a suggestion, but it's not like I want to lynch Chief Zackrai. I want to point out anything unusual for me (I am really tired to come up anymore).


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*



Kirby-Chan said:


> I also look over and find Chief Zackrai's reasoning to lynch Syl isn't valid just because she posts too much. It's a suggestion, but it's not like I want to lynch Chief Zackrai. I want to point out anything unusual for me (I am really tired to come up anymore).


Okay, that was a legitimate attempt at a joke, and it wasn't my only reason, if I remember *checks* yeah, I was agreeing with the person who suggested lynching Syl, Blaziking, but I wanted to state another reason, because that was something I was thinking about.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Hmm, okay Chief. So far I read over the post and list of the deaths and the roleclaims.

Mawile's death result is mafia: Death miller, mine, or mafia?
Karkat's death: Innocent
Legend: Claim as vanilla (mmm... ice cream)
OrngSumb: Claim as a miller
Pig-serpent: Claim as a mine
Blazking claim as inspecter and Syl is mafia (day or night?) and 
her death shown as mafia.
Chief: Claim as a death miller.
Seritinaji: Claim as a miller and his death is shown as innocent. It's safe to say he is a miller from the information we been given.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

^Superbird as mime


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

I think that we should pressure the people who haven't roleclaimed. We can't ALL be millers/mimes.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

I'm a Vanilla.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Role claiming would help later on who is lying but it's hard to point out who is actually telling the truth. I am actually a mine. So who we lynch today? I was thinking about Chief since he role claim as a death miller and we need to get rid of them. Keep in mind for the people who claim their roles since it will help us who is mafia later on.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

I agree that killing a death miller will help us later on.  Waiting for more opinions before I vote though.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

I'm a normal Miller.

So um, new idea... How many mafia do you think are in this mafia??


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Over 9000 About three, I guess. Much more, if DMs count, which would probably bring it up to five.

EDIT: Well, it seems that only four people haven't claimed.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

*24 hours* to vote before the end of the day; if no votes are cast by then, the last player to be killed (Seritinajii) will decide.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

*Chief Zackrai*, then.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Woah, Woah. Why?


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

I agree.  Kill the death miller, becuase that's like claim 3ish when we have 2.  *chief*


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

*Chief Zackrai*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*



Pig-serpent said:


> I agree.  Kill the death miller, becuase that's like claim 3ish when we have 2.  *chief*


I was the second person to claim death miller.

Kirby-chan proposed the possibility of Mawile being a death miller (After her death!) So, I _don't_ see three claims there, if Syl was the first to claim death miller.

If anything, my claim as Death miller proves that Mawile actually _was_ Mafia.

*Ole_Schooler*, because he proposed me upon no grounds.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

sorry, I though we had 3...
still though, death miller is better dead than anything.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

_hHOW?_ Death millers are just suspicious millers, who are just suspicious townies! we can't even do anything special!


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Popping in. 

I'd say it's probably easier for the inspectors if the death millers and other innocents who apear mafia are eliminated. Additionally, when there is no one left who is mafia we can end the game, right? Or is that a different game? Anyway, unless he has something to contribute (in which case I'll probably recall my vote), *Chief Zackrai*. Sorry, buddy.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

*The Chief* because you might be lying...


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Dammit, fine. *Chief Zackrai*, then.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

*Chief Zakrai*.
I think we will know that there are no Mafia when there are four left and no kills.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

Except there's no mafia _now_ and there's five of us!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

No, wait, there are like eight of us.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

There are twelve players...


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

God Zack learn 2 math


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

The sun hangs agreeably on the horizon for the extra few hours it takes the townspeople to decide to lynch *Chief Zackrai*. Surprised by the sudden suspicion thrown on him for simply reminding them that he works in one of the many, many mills around town*, he struggles against the lynch mob but is quickly silenced. The cage in the town square (which is racking up an impressive number of bodies) is emptied of the last day's lynch victim and filled with today's new one. Their work done for the day, the townspeople return to their homes, trying to block out the sound of Zackrai's shivering sneezes and hoping to sleep through the gunshot they know will fire later that night.

_Chief Zackrai is dead. He was mafia.
48 hours for night actions._

*Far too many mills for a small town in the Alps to possibly use. Far too many.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Three*

A week later...

The town square, already littered with dead bodies, gains one more by sunrise. The citizens identify *Kirby-Chan*'s charred body strapped tightly to a mysterious pole, the burnt meat gnawed off its ribs. Leashed to the bottom of the pole is a small chipmunk, which jumps up and growls ominously when it sees it's been noticed. The first person to approach it gets a stream of flame to the hand, and is lucky to survive with only a light burn. Carefully sidestepping the fire-breathing rodent, the townspeople return to town hall to begin their meeting and hope that their town doesn't go up in flames.

_Kirby-Chan is dead. It was innocent.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Hm. After ~four night phases, I think, do our inspectors have anything to share? It's about time, I think.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Starting to question the vanillas and ones who say they'd flip innocent. After all, no one's going to bother with them. All we've been lynching are so-called millers.

And I guess the game's still not over, so what shall we do today?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

_Squirrel..._ have you been breathing fire lately? ;)

Fine then. *Wargle,* I believed you called yourself a miller. You did _not_ call yourself a death miller. Seritinajii was innocent. I believe that was night one's action. Orngsumb was night two. He is innocent. However, something kind of special happened on night three. I forgot my night action. And on night four, it meant I got to inspect two people! One of them was Wargle, and the other was ole_schooler. 

I'm a forensic inspector, which is why I found it so odd that Wargle was mafia. Care to explain yourself?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*



> Squirrel... have you been breathing fire lately? ;)


Perhaps a bit. -shifty eyes-
Also trying not to get lynched for inactivity while also contributing. In a flurry of paranoia and drama.

*Wargle* it is.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Just realized that I'm not dead in this one ^_^
*Wargle*, I guess, cause I forget what was going on here.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Can't go wrong with a forensic inspector *Wargle*


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*



Mai said:


> _Squirrel..._ have you been breathing fire lately? ;)
> 
> Fine then. *Wargle,* I believed you called yourself a miller. You did _not_ call yourself a death miller. Seritinajii was innocent. I believe that was night one's action. Orngsumb was night two. He is innocent. However, something kind of special happened on night three. I forgot my night action. And on night four, it meant I got to inspect two people! One of them was Wargle, and the other was ole_schooler.
> 
> I'm a forensic inspector, which is why I found it so odd that Wargle was mafia. Care to explain yourself?


Normally this would be good, but why would Jack give you two night actions because you forgot one? That's uncommon, and Jack doesn't strike me as the person who would give you an extra night action, even if it's Mindscrew Mafia.

So, what? I'm not willing to vote for Mai quite yet, but you still might be *sacrificing* a member to gain trust.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Why would I bother to say that if I was mafia? It would be very much easier to just say that I remembered every action. 

I dunno why exactly I got two, but I suppose since Jack was a bit early I got lucky. I probably wouldn't have remembered if I had all the hours to send it in.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Mai, your logic has holes in it. You got to use _two_ night actions just because you forgot one. I'm positive Jack RNG's forgotten actions. I know how he GMs. *Mai*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*



Wargle said:


> Mai, your logic has holes in it. You got to use _two_ night actions just because you forgot one. I'm positive Jack RNG's forgotten actions. I know how he GMs. *Mai*


Well, this IS Mindscrew Mafia.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

He never_ said _ he RNGs forgotten actions. And even if he did, that still means I got a result that you were mafia.

You still have not thought up a reason I would say something suspicious like that if I was mafia. After all, it would be much easier for my inspections to be bland and uninteresting.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

I'm inclined to believe Mai (and not just because she said I was innocent).  I also believe that *Wargle* lying about what they'd flip is a very suspicious move.

With the size of this game, I believe that we could have two of each investigator, as well as 3 millers, 3 mimes, 2 death millers, 2 townies, and 3 mafia.  (This is just an estimation/guess.)  So far, there have been 4 deaths that flipped innocent, 3 that flipped mafia.  I'm guessing Blaziking was telling the truth, and Seri might or might not have been an investigator, which means that both regular investigators are dead.  Probably.  Therefore, two of the other innocent deaths were either the vanilla or millers.  

Now, in a perfect world, all the mafia-flipped deaths would be actual Mafia, and we could vote game off.  However, there were still deaths in the night, meaning there is still at least one mafia about.  Statistically speaking, we probably only got one of them.  Assuming Wargle is Mafia, we've got another; assuming they're not, Mai probably is, and we can get them tomorrow.  That leaves one more Mafia (probably) out of the eight other living players.  Long story short: Lynch Wargle, don't vote to end the game yet.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

There are the same amount of investigators and mafia (well, two forensic, two normal, and two mafia). And even if there are no deaths tomorrow, the mafia might just not kill so that we can end the game and they win. So when Wargle flips mafia, if I'm alive the next night we should still keep the game going so that I can check everyone else.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Jack has said in other games he GMed he randomises actions. I have never heard of someone getting another action.

And maybe you just slipped up or are 'slipping up' and using "Why would I say that if I was mafia that means I'm innocent" as your bailout. I've known people to do that so I'm not inclined to believe you.

But I accept I am dying but Mai is most obviously lying. I am not the Mafia don, but a mere goon. There is still a don above so there's no way I could have targetted someone.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*



Wargle said:


> Jack has said in other games he GMed he randomises actions. I have never heard of someone getting another action.
> 
> And maybe you just slipped up or are 'slipping up' and using "Why would I say that if I was mafia that means I'm innocent" as your bailout. I've known people to do that so I'm not inclined to believe you.
> 
> But I accept I am dying but Mai is most obviously lying. I am not the Mafia don, but a mere goon. There is still a don above so there's no way I could have targetted someone.


I really don't know why he let me inspect two people, okay?

That's great, but _you just admitted you're mafia._ Not believing me kinda is rendered moot by that. 

It makes no sense why you'd say that. Are you trying to do an alien trick or something? Because there's no alien. I doubt we should trust him about anything concerning the exact number of mafia. He could just be lying. He probably is. 

However, it makes no sense why you'd 'slip up' like that. If you're a death miller, why are you trying to fool the innocents? You don't falsely confess if you're innocent aligned, and you've pretty much lost your chance to have us change sides. 

Your logic makes no sense, but I guess maybe you just accidently confessed, maybe, Warge?

_?_


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Definately *Wargle*.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

I am stating I am indeed mafia but Mai is lying about me targetting dead people because I am not the Don yet, I am third in command, so that is impossible.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

... Jack said that there was only two mafia. Also, _it really doesn't matter_ if you're not doing the killing, you're still mafia. 



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> At the bottom of the signup thread, I said there's 2 of each powered role.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is exactly as it's stated at the beginning of the signup thread. There are no hidden twists.


See?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Maybe Wargle is the last Mafia?


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

ummm.

*wargle*

even though most of what she says doesn't make any sense whatsoever


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

I assure I am not alone yet, you all are horrible at mafia hunting.

@Pig: I know I am cryptic but, take you can from me it will help in the end.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Why would you help us? You're mafia.

But of course you could be telling the truth so that we think you're lying so we'll reject the truth. I don't know.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

And your thoughts go in a circle and I have mind raped you.

Believe me or not, it's only _your_ lives that depend on it.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

*Wargle*. If she openclaims Mafia, I'm not gonna just sit there.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Three*

...two of every powered role? Mafia goons aren't powered, so, do we have two mafia killers (backup and main)?

Oh, and your logic is flimsy, Mai:

"The first time you don't turn in your night action if you have one, it will be randomized and you get a warning; the second time, you're dead."

From the signup thread and the first post. So, what.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

So, Jack started the day early and was very nice. 

Just lynch Wargle. I'll die at night and you can go on knowing that I was innocent.

Anyway, a mafia goon is better than a vanilla townie/miller. They get to communicate with each other.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Another mysterious, trenchcoated citizen surfaces to shout _"J'accuse,"_ this time at *Wargle*. Although the townspeople find themselves wondering why and whether God would allow this citizen to discover their information in the way they did, they go along with the accusation, and Wargle becomes the fourth victim of the bitter Alpine winter.

_Wargle is dead. She was Mafia.
48 hours for night actions, or until they're all in._


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Four*

Also, because I haven't been very diligent about the CONTINUE system and really don't care for it any more (and because I'm the GM and can change things because I want to *arrogance*) I'm removing it and replacing it with this rule which may be overpowered but whatever:

*When the townspeople vote to end the game, I will (via RNG) simulate Mafia kills and town lynches until there are only innocents left or until it is impossible for the innocents to win (i.e. Mafia outnumber innocents). If the Mafia win, the town doesn't get a continue button.* So it's not a question of knowing that all the Mafia are gone, it's a question of being confident enough in your own luck.

If you guys really, *really* don't like this change, just PM me or VM me and if I get a lot of complaints I'll change it back. But the previous system wasn't getting utilized at all because I'm kind of lazy, so here's this instead.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Four*

How dull. The townspeople conclude that there are no new bodies in the town square. Unless somebody's been murdered at home...? But no, a quick roll call verifies that everyone is here. The citizens shrug at each other and cross the field of bodies to enter the town hall.

_No one died.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

*Vote to end*


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

I'd rather wait to be sure.  As the other forensic investigator, I can work with Mai to clear the list of everyone.  So far, the only investigated to flip mafia for me is *superbird*.  They did claim mime, and there were no deaths tonight, so I'm inclined to believe them.  However, if we want to be sure, I'd like to continue and lynch anyone that would flip mafia on death, just in case.  

Oh, and *vote to continue*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

Yes, *vote to continue.*

:D

I haven't died! Whirlpool is innocent, and at his point there's no hurry. We can clear the list twice as fast now, and after we get everything sorted out we might want to get the rest of those who inspect as mafia just in case. 

So, who else did you inspect, ole_schooler? And who do you think we should target tonight?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

Why continue when there is no kill? That means all Mafia are dead. And if you want to lynch people coming up Mafia then we'll lose.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

Well, night actions aren't mandatory, right? They might be trying to trick us.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

...No we won't, because we'll still have people who show up as innocent. 

And has it ever occured to you that they could just not kill so we think that there aren't any of them left? Really, I might still be a little irrational, but if I haven't already inspected you I'd think you're mafia.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

...And Squirrel just said exactly what I said. Stupid ninjas.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

I'm a friggin Miller =_= Go ahead and kill me and watch me flip innocent.

*vote to continue*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

Yes, exactly. We're not going to lynch you.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

Well then who were we thinking?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

...Nobody, I think?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

Night 0: Karkat, innocent
Night 1: Blaziking, innocent
Night 2: Seritinajii, innocent
Night 3: OrngSumb, innocent
Night 4: Superbird, mafia

Superbird will flip mafia when killed.  Everyone else I investigated (OrngSumb, Seritinajii, Blaziking, Karkat) was innocent, and half of them are already dead.  (It was weird; the first two nights, the person I inspected died.)

Anyway, anyone who is a townie or a miller will not be lynched, because Mai and I will see you as innocent.  Any mimes, death millers, or mafia should be lynched.  Hence, votes for *Superbird*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

Oh yeah, right. *Superbird.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

Well then, 'bye! 

*Me*.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

Don't worry, superbird, you'll still win with the rest of us! 

Speaking of which, Mai, who did you check last night?  If we don't overlap, we can do this faster.  I was gonna go for legedaryseeker.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*



ole_schooler said:


> Don't worry, superbird, you'll still win with the rest of us!
> 
> Speaking of which, Mai, who did you check last night?  If we don't overlap, we can do this faster.  I was gonna go for legedaryseeker.


*Superbird* for safety purposes.
Sure, inspect me tonight. I'm Vanilla, so.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

*Superbird*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

I inspected Whirlpool, who's innocent.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

I _swear_ I was a death miller and I would use it to go all "yeah lynch Mai", but I guess not.

*Superbird*, I guess. This entire thing would blow up if Mai and ole_schooler were actually mafia, but let's hope not!


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*



Whirlpool said:


> ... This entire thing would blow up if Mai and ole_schooler were actually mafia, but let's hope not!


That would be fiendishly clever.  And it's possible Mai is Mafia and outed one of her own so she could flush any detectives out.  Suppose that's a risk we're all taking.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

Just want to take the time to say I'm a mime. So, lynch me if you want to but *Superbird* does get my vote.

Mimes show up innocent on inspection and mafia upon death, just so you know.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

*Superbird* I guess

If Ole_schooler and Mai were actulaly Mafia good job for tricking everyone so far.  Man, that would be an amazing play.

Of course, you're probably telling the truth because nobody else has come out saying they're an inspector, so I believe you.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Five*

A voice toward the back of the room shouts that obviously whoever's been killing them has moved on and they should stop lynching each other, but the person is quickly silenced and persuaded to continue with the rest of the town. Finally, a moderately-suspicious man is taken willingly to the cage in the town square to freeze to death: a small price to pay for the town to be peaceful and secure again.

_Superbird is dead. He was Mafia.
48 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Night Five*

To the townspeople's surprise, there are _still_ absolutely no dead bodies - no _new_ ones, that is - anywhere in sight. Have they really caught the perpetrators, or have the killers just been laying low in the hopes of the town's suspicion lifting? No one can say for sure, so the next town meeting begins.

_No one died.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

Welp, Legendary is cleared.  News on your end, Mai?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

Squirrel is innocent. We might have gotten rid of the mafia after all!


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

Looking through the list, I think everyone has been cleared.  *Vote to end game.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

Didn't Twilight Sparkle say that she was a mime? I never inspected her, but mafia upon death is still bad. I kinda forgot what Pig-Serpent is, if they never roleclaimed. I still say *wait and Twilight Sparkle.* If you're a mime, you'll still win with us when you're dead!


----------



## Silver

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

;-; But it wouldn't count as mafia would it? WOULD IT? I DON'T WANT TO DIE


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

Uh, well... you'd show up as mafia upon death.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

*Twilight Sparkle*


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

You're kinda slaughter-happy, aren't you?
*Twilight.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

Yay I was cleared~
*Twilight*


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

Mime, all the way back on day 1.
*Twilight* I suppose.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

There are more calls to stop killing, but the same charismatic inspector puts down the requests in the name of thoroughness. To this end, the town decides to execute another one of their suspicious members claiming innocence. *SilverJade* is placed in the cage to brave the harsh Alpine winter, and the town rests uneasily over the thought of lynching despite their doubts that there are any killers left.

_SilverJade/Twilight Sparkle is dead. She was mafia.
48 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Six*

blah blah flavor text no death

_No one died.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Seven*

Okay then. Now I think everyone is cleared, except Pig-Serpent, who's probably mime. I inspected him, and he resulted mafia. 

If we want to have extreme thoroughness we can lynch him, but I doubt if he's a mafia member that the RNG will favor him enough so that we'll win. We'd also use a day phase, and honestly I'm kind of ready for this to end.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Seven*

*Pig-Serpent*.

EDIT: I request a list of all living players, their roleclaims, and if they have been inspected.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Seven*

Do it yourself! I do that all the time.

(re-dead)


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Seven*

Yeah, everyone else has been cleared.  *Pig-serpent* to be lynched, then *End Game*,


----------



## Mai

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Seven*

Can we do both at the same time? If so, *Pig-Serpent, End Game.*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Seven*

*Pig-serpent then End game*


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Seven*

eh, we win anyways. *Myself, end game*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Seven*

RANDOSAUCE ROLECLAIM TIME!!!!!!!!

I'm Vanilla.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Mindscrew Mafia - Day Seven*

The townspeople decide to form their last lynch mob around *Pig-serpent*, who merely sighs in resignation - all for the good of the town, he supposes. He wipes off his face paint as he is calmly escorted to the cage in the town square, freezing to death with dignity.

The next morning, the townspeople return to their normal daily activities with some tenseness, but after a week of no unusual occurrences, they begin to relax. As the years roll on, the short week of terror becomes nothing more than a bitter memory...

_Pig-serpent is dead. He was Mafia._

*INNOCENTS WIN*


----------



## JackPK

Here are my (mostly unformatted) notes:

townie - innocent both
mime - innocent insp. / mafia f. death
miller - mafia insp. / innocent f. death
death miller - mafia both

miller ... Karkat Vantas
miller ... OrngSumb
*forensic inspector ... Mai
Mafia don ... InvaderSyl*
mime ... Superbird
townie ... Legendaryseeker99
mime ... Mawile
townie ... Squirrel
*inspector ... Blaziking of the Keyblade*
death miller ... Chief Zackrai
miller ... Whirlpool
miller ... Seritinajii
*Mafia ... Wargle*
mime ... Twilight Sparkle
*inspector ... Kirby-Chan*
mime ... Pig-serpent
*forensic inspector ... ole_schooler*

(2 Mafia / 2 inspectors / 2 f. inspectors / 2 townies / 1 death miller / 4 mimes / 4 millers)

NIGHT ZERO / DAY ONE

InvaderSyl targets Karkat
Blaziking inspects InvaderSyl (result: Mafia)
Kirby-Chan inspects InvaderSyl (result: Mafia)
Mai forensic-inspects Seritinajii (result: innocent)
ole_schooler forensic-inspects Karkat (result: innocent)

Result: Karkat dead

After discussion, InvaderSyl was lynched.

NIGHT ONE / DAY TWO

Wargle targets Blaziking
Blaziking inspects Wargle (result: Mafia)
Kirby-Chan inspects Seritinajii (result: Mafia)
Mai forensic-inspects OrngSumb (result: innocent)
ole_schooler forensic-inspects Blaziking (result: innocent)

Result: Blaziking dead

After discussion, Mawile was lynched.

NIGHT TWO / DAY THREE

Wargle targets Seritinajii
Kirby-Chan inspects Wargle (result: Mafia)
Mai forensic-inspects **
ole_schooler forensic-inspects Seritinajii (result: innocent)

Result: Seritinajii dead

** (This was my fault for progressing to the day without double-checking to make sure all the night actions were in. Normally when it’s time to progress to day, I remind the people who haven’t turned in their actions either via PM or by posting a reminder in the thread. I forgot to even check that all the night actions were in this time, so Mai got this night’s inspection the following night. If I’d PM’ed her a reminder and she didn’t respond in a timely manner, she would have lost the action entirely, but since it was my fault I didn’t feel it was fair to dock her for it.)

After discussion, Chief Zackrai was lynched.

NIGHT THREE / DAY FOUR

Wargle targets Kirby-Chan
Kirby-Chan inspects Squirrel (result: innocent)
Mai forensic-inspects ole_schooler (result: innocent) and Wargle (result: Mafia)
ole_schooler forensic-inspects OrngSumb (result: innocent)

Result: Kirby-Chan dead

After discussion, Wargle was lynched.

NIGHT FOUR / DAY FIVE

Mai forensic-inspects Whirlpool (result: innocent)
ole_schooler forensic-inspects Superbird (result: Mafia)

After discussion, Superbird was lynched.

NIGHT FIVE / DAY SIX

Mai forensic-inspects Squirrel (result: innocent)
ole_schooler forensic-inspects Legendaryseeker99 (result: innocent)

After discussion, Twilight Sparkle was lynched.

NIGHT SIX / DAY SEVEN

Mai forensic-inspects Pig-serpent (result: Mafia)
ole_schooler forensic-inspects Mai (result: innocent)


----------



## Seritinajii

Hooray!!! Although I stopped following the game after I died, congratulations everyone!

I don't have any comments, really, since I died pretty early on...


----------



## Mai

This was a fun game! I told you guys I got two night actions. ;)

I have an even worse (or much better, depending on your perspective :D) idea, though.. having half the mafia showing up as innocent (either including death or not) and having a 'true' inspector who gets the person's true alignment, but doesn't know that they're any different from any other inspector!


----------



## ole_schooler

You mean we could have ended on Day Five?  I knew it!

That was fun, though.  Glad I finally got to help townsfolk with a role, even if I ended up keeping it going longer than it needed to.  I appologize to all the townies I lynched!


----------



## Kirby-Chan

Every night my results show as mafia and when I finally get a innocent, I get killed. >_> Fun game though.


----------



## Wargle

Kirby-Chan said:


> Every night my results show as mafia and when I finally get a innocent, I get killed. >_> Fun game though.


I'm mean like that


----------

